# clinton steel today



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

Fished from 12-3 caught about 20 suckers and one nice steelhead. Pic is the only one in my gallery, having trouble posting it.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Pretty fish!!!


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

nice job!


----------



## crazyc (Feb 24, 2005)

boy that back drop looks like some place i fished cant pin piont it yet but hopfully it will come to me
any hit from you would help thanks


----------



## Week End Redneck (Jan 17, 2005)

crazyc said:


> boy that back drop looks like some place i fished cant pin piont it yet but hopfully it will come to me
> any hit from you would help thanks



Judging by the white foam and rough current im pretty sure I know.................


----------



## Week End Redneck (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh and by the way, nice fish Matt.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

awsome pic...its always good to see steel coming out of that river.......now we all need to keep it real quiet.....lol


----------



## Week End Redneck (Jan 17, 2005)

oldrank said:


> awsome pic...its always good to see steel coming out of that river.......now we all need to keep it real quiet.....lol



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.:shhh:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Very nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bmoney1978 (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice Fish no way I'd eat outta that river still.


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

Thats an awesome looking steelie! 

I stopped in to fish near the dam today and couldn't believe it. 

It was cold. It was snowing. There were 45 mph gusts. But there was still a bunch of people fishing...


----------



## USMarine1171 (Feb 16, 2007)

I know this is only word of mouth, but my buddy's dad's buddy pulled four steelhead outta the clinton on Saturday. Gave one to my buddy's dad and it was about the same size as the one in the pic, ironically, he said he felt sick the next day after eating the fish:irked:

almost forgot...NICE fish!!!


----------



## Week End Redneck (Jan 17, 2005)

I ate at the Harbour House a few weeks back and felt sick after.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Thats a nice fish. In regards to eatting the fish; if the fish was a fresh run, I highly doubt you'd feel sick as a result of the fish coming out of the clinton. I don't ever keep steelhead from the rivers, unless they are bleeding, but I'd have no problem eatting a freshy from the clinton.


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

A highly doubt a andronomous fish will make you sick if you eat it. Maybe a quincidence, maybe undercooked either way I doubt it was the clintons fault.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Thats great looking colorful steelie caught there.I doubt it would have made anyone sick from eating it though unless it spent a considerable amount of time in the red run drain first.:yikes: Is that mud on the side of the fish or did it have some kinda skin virus?


----------



## on-the-hunt (Feb 25, 2007)

that place is right around the corner from my house. nice fish, i'd eat it


----------



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

> originally posted by stinger63
> Is that mud on the side of the fish or did it have some kinda skin virus?


No thats just a beat up old steelhead whos been in the river a while, lots of gravel scrapes and scars on his belly. I ended up giving that fish to the guy who took the pic and held onto it while I ran to get my camera. I don't think he got sick but as old as that fish wasI doubt it was the best tasting steelhead.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

great fish, nice spot too..........?????????????? nice gravel...eh ..... keep up the good work


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

> highly doubt a andronomous fish will make you sick if you eat it. Maybe a quincidence, maybe undercooked either way I doubt it was the clintons fault.


Pet-peve of my, the word is ANADROMOUS, alot of people get it wrong.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Sam22 said:


> Pet-peve of my, the word is ANADROMOUS, alot of people get it wrong.


pet peeve of mine... nothing in the great lakes is anadromous since it means going from sea to river. i don't remember what going from lake to river is, i forgot.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

*NICE fish*


*potamodromous* fish migrate within fresh water only _(Greek: 'Potamos' is river)_ 
but the term anadromous is allso related to coming back to the same exact location along with living in salt water and spawning in fresh water


----------



## USMarine1171 (Feb 16, 2007)

When in doubt, look it up at Wikipedia.


----------

